# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Make-A-Video, AI system that generates videos from text, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

makeavideo.studio

----------


## Airicist2

"Introducing Make-A-Video: An AI system that generates videos from text"

September 29, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta’s new text-to-video AI generator is like DALL-E for video"

by James Vincent
September 29, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

producthunt.com/posts/make-a-video-by-meta

----------


## Airicist2

First look - Make-A-Video by Meta AI - Launched Sep/2022

Oct 4, 2022

----------

